# New Skin Color Option For The Site



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to communicate that we will be updating the software on the site, more details to follow. In addition to the current skin color on the site, we want to give you all an option on another skin color that you all can choose from. You can choose from a white theme, example (http://m5board.com/) or a dark theme (http://www.allfordmustangs.com/forums/) to see this option scroll all the way to the bottom left side and you will see a drop down option, choose the Dark theme. Don't forget to vote, your vote counts 

~ Glen community support


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

White or dark. Sounds waisis.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I like the dark.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No more hospital blue, eh? 

Black seems good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm OK with the current colour but usually prefer darker themes to white ones. I've changed the theme in all the software I use to be darker so.


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> No more hospital blue, eh?
> 
> Black seems good.


To be clear - The default setting will be a kinda blueish like we have now and you will have the option to use the white or dark theme background also. This poll is for voting for the alternate theme.

Jeff


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

darker


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Darker, easier on the eyes when I am sitting in my mom's basement.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

How about we just keep the current theme? Seems fine to me..


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

after seeing the examples i kinda like white better.. dark doesn't look that different


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Keep it the way it is, I swear to god if ya'll change it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It will be the same, they are just giving us the option to changed it.... like an alternative theme we can click on.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been waiting for this day!!!! Dark theme, please.

#savemyeyes2k15


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Segregate the skins owo

o.o;;

jk. i like the dark one better *cough*


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Neither.
Don't waste your time and effort.
*it is fine the way it is as far as I am concerned.*
No need to spend a lot of effort for something that trivial.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm OK with the current colour but usually prefer darker themes to white ones. I've changed the theme in all the software I use to be darker so.


Same here.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh my God this is so exciting!

but, why? Does the software only support one alternative?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I didn't say what I wanted to say in this post. I've held back my feelings here.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

White - it seems more uplifting


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Neither, I'm going to stick with orginal blue.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Dark


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Oh I want dark with flames goin up the sides


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

That dark theme looks nice, definitely easier on the eyes.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes dark, PLEASE. I downloaded an extension to make website backgrounds dark, but it screwed up all my colours even after disabling the extension. Do dark theme. My eyes suffer so...


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Please don't make it white. Unless you add a way to toggle between color schemes.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I saw no difference on either links :eek
Anyways, I swear I'm going to have a panic attack when it changes. I've never been good with change, I like it this way  :no please don't do it :cry
I agree with MetroCard


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't see enough different between those 2 pages of themes to make a difference or to call one really any darker than the other. The light one doesn't even have a forum to compare. They both have relatively dark cover photos and the same greyish background. One has dark forum borders/headings but the other has no forum to have borders.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

As there's already a light theme, I see the dark one as the best choice for an alternative.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You have to click dark theme at the bottom of the page on the 2nd link. Trust me the dark theme will be dope.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

DARK all the way !!!!!!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Steiner of Thule said:


> Darker, easier on the eyes when I am sitting in my mom's basement.


yup.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

can we have a green with yellow polka dot theme?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why not just give every user the ability to change the color they see in their settings? Kind of like how you can change the color of your profile.


----------



## Unit731 (Mar 6, 2015)

Black plz ffs !


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Frankly speaking, I didn't like any of the suggested themes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd prefer the dark theme.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

white


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

current one is ok, too much white f** my eyes .. glossy display


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I like this color, its perfect, no need to change it


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

petition to add pink to the ballot


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> Frankly speaking, I didn't like any of the suggested themes.


agreed. I didn't like the other 2 colors either .

There is nothing wrong with the color scheme the way it is now ! Keep it the same!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I want to keep the current color of blue in honor of our previous owner, Drew. He's the one that changed it.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I can't see the samples as whenever I click on a link here my browser just stops working  wonder why that is happening?


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Oh my God this is so exciting!
> 
> but, why? Does the software only support one alternative?


The default skin will be close to what we have now, there will be an option to either have a White or Dark them. So there will be a total of 2 choices for the new look and one for the old legacy version.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Why not just give every user the ability to change the color they see in their settings? Kind of like how you can change the color of your profile.


You can still tweak your profile, this is just for the main skin or background.

Jeff


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

VS Jeff said:


> The default skin will be close to what we have now, there will be an option to either have a White or Dark them. So there will be a total of 2 choices for the new look and one for the old legacy version.
> 
> Jeff


It's just that I see sites with a lot more than 3 options in their drop down menu. I was wondering why we can't get white and black and the new blue and legacy


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

LolaSummers said:


> I saw no difference on either links :eek
> Anyways, I swear I'm going to have a panic attack when it changes. I've never been good with change, I like it this way  :no please don't do it :cry
> I agree with MetroCard


Heya LolaSummers,

You can still use the site exactly like it is right now, we will be offering two new color/skins with a new revised software/look in addition to what we have now..

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> It's just that I see sites with a lot more than 3 options in their drop down menu. I was wondering why we can't get white and black and the new blue and legacy


It is the version of vBulletin and the custom skins that we are building. We do not have the resources to offer more then the two at this point.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

meepie said:


> I want to keep the current color of blue in honor of our previous owner, Drew. He's the one that changed it.


That will still be the default on the new and the legacy (old version)

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

persona non grata said:


> Please don't make it white. Unless you add a way to toggle between color schemes.


Yes - that will be an option.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Hey guys,

Like Jeff has mentioned there is no need to worry the default color will be as close as we can get it to the current skin color. We wanted to give you all an additional option, right now it can only be one. That is the main reason for the vote, the color option you are all voting for is exactly that, an addition option if you choose to change want to change the skin type. The choice is yours, if you like the default color no need to worry, that will remain 

Thank you all so very much!

~ Glen community support


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Can I get an answer to why this is even being brought up, while the issue with chat has not been fixed. :stu


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I love the current white-blue, but if I had to choose it'd be whatever's closest.
(Edit) If it's an alternate then go dark.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Dark - it's easy to the eyes. It won't strain the eyes since we spent tremendous amount of time staring at this website.


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

LolaSummers said:


> Can I get an answer to why this is even being brought up, while the issue with chat has not been fixed. :stu


Hey LolaSummers,

We are currently talking with the makers of the chat feature and trying to figure out what the fix could be. If any of you have seen another chat feature on another site and would like to recommend it, please do. As for the skin poll, we would love to give the users an alternate option when being on the site.

Thank you so much everybody, please keep voting 

~ Glenda community support


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Dark, set to the mood of my soul.


----------



## Unit731 (Mar 6, 2015)

There should be an option that you can turn the entire site layout darker. The whiteteness is so annoying .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope this process happens soon......poll is closing on the 16th, so maybe then? Fingers crossed.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Why can't i vote twice? this election is rigged. fml


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tangerine please.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not sorry about size.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

A white theme seems too light for the site, which already has a rather nice palette... so I voted black.

On the other hand, a blue sky or ocean waves theme would be really freaking cool. Just saying, though the current look is fine
*edit* ocean waves as in, blue ofc, but with white for sea foam... and for blue sky with white for clouds... well basically blue with white...


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Shy United has a beautiful dark blue and purple theme option, with orange and white text. I don't like their light blue, claret, and cream theme or (especially) the default green one. But you can only see the other options if logged in there.


----------



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your feed back guys, only a couple of hours left to vote.

Thanks for everything 

~ Glen community support


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

Dark theme all the way less eye strain lol


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*You meant race?*

joke


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

VS Glen said:


> Hey LolaSummers,
> 
> We are currently talking with the makers of the chat feature and trying to figure out what the fix could be. If any of you have seen another chat feature on another site and would like to recommend it, please do. As for the skin poll, we would love to give the users an alternate option when being on the site.
> 
> ...


The other forum I use uses flash chat version 10.0.


----------

